# Michelle Hunziker - spotted with the greatest italian showman Rosario Fiorello and wife in Cortina d’Ampezzo, 03.01.2020 (16x)



## Bowes (4 Jan. 2020)

*Michelle Hunziker - spotted with the greatest italian showman Rosario Fiorello and wife in Cortina d’Ampezzo, 03.01.2020*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## luuckystar (4 Jan. 2020)

so wunderschön


----------



## Punisher (4 Jan. 2020)

danke für die schöne Michelle


----------

